# General > AquaTalk >  3 feet tank advice

## AhVy

Hi everyone!

Though I'm in the hobby for about 2 years now.. I still have so much to learn.. One of the thing is that I would like to do now is to upgrade to get a 3 ft tank. 

So I will need some expertise and advice on this..

Any reply is appreciated!

Note that this is for Tanga species..
So I will have rocks and coral sand as the substrate. 


1. What is the average price range for a new tank?

2. What is the average price for a 2nd hand tank?

3. What should I take note of when I get this 2nd hand tank?

4. If I am getting a 2nd hand tank. How much will I have to incur for movers? And any recommendations? 

5. What is a suitable filter for such a size tank?

6. What other equipments or accessories should I be getting? (Eg. Gravel vacuum?...)

7. Is it better with metal stand or cabinet?

8. If it's for a new tank, any recommendations also? And price?

Anything else I missed out above?

Sorry if I have too many questions. I will need to work out a budget as well. 


Thanks in advance! 

Regards,
Ivy




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi ivy, when you want to setup? 
You need be more specific as low iron vs float glass is 2x or more depend on maker. 

Used ones can be for foc to 100. Tank only

Asking movers confirm more then $50. If still good condition cabinet might be more wise to use them. 

Filter, I would go something like 1000 lph but better seek more opinions. I'm not keeping a tanga so they may have different conditions. 

Cabinet or tank, I will side to cabinet.. Can custom the panels even better... But money concern hehe.. 

Basic lighting should be enough. 

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Temasek CM11

----------


## tetrakid

Lol... I've never heard of Tanga fish before this. Must a big fish, no?

But a 3ft tank would be super for my small guppies or platys.  :Smile:

----------


## AhVy

> Hi ivy, when you want to setup? 
> You need be more specific as low iron vs float glass is 2x or more depend on maker. 
> 
> Used ones can be for foc to 100. Tank only
> 
> Asking movers confirm more then $50. If still good condition cabinet might be more wise to use them. 
> 
> Filter, I would go something like 1000 lph but better seek more opinions. I'm not keeping a tanga so they may have different conditions. 
> 
> ...


Thanks thanks Felix! 

Should be setting up in 2-0 month time..so would like to do some homework first.

I guess since I'm on a budget, i should be looking at low iron tank and metal stand. 
I guess the costlier thing would be the filter then. 1000lph. ..hmm..any recommendations for budget of around 100? 




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## AhVy

> Lol... I've never heard of Tanga fish before this. Must a big fish, no?
> 
> But a 3ft tank would be super for my small guppies or platys.


Hi hi. . These fishes are from Tanganyika, East Africa. Family of cichlidae. I don't think consider big..but they have heavy waste and territorial!




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## bryan

Hi, whats the budget?
If it all brand new,
You could go low and simply get a standard 3 x 1.5 x 1.5 with wrought iron stand and OHF or canister OR go all out for a custom sized overflow tank with cabinet and bottom sump filter.
If you are sticking with 3ft, go 3x2x2.5 or 3x3x2 etc. Tangas need space. The tank decor ie rocks take up volume as well.
For second hand tanks stalk the fish forums, you might get a good deal.

----------


## limz_777

> Hi hi. . These fishes are from Tanganyika, East Africa. Family of cichlidae. I don't think consider big..but they have heavy waste and territorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


suggest you go for sump filteration , can also put coral substrate inside the sump to buffer the ph

----------


## AhVy

Sump filtration! Something very new I have to go and learn more! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## bennyc

It depends on what you want. Low iron glass tanks have many names now and grades. The last i know, 3ft low iron glass tank is around $130 at seaview. Do not expect very good sillicon work like ADA or Gush tank. but it is good enough. Low iron or float glass, personally i cant really tell the difference and i do not feel there is a very *huge* jump in clarity. If it was my choice, i would go for sump and cabinet. You can hide a lot of unsightly stuff in the cabinet. and generally the overall look will be much better (think more high class) . Since it is for tangans and not really planted. There is no fear for loss in CO2. the sump filter system, generally has better filteration capability compare to canister and aeration does wonder to a fish tank. not to mention the ease of doing maintenance. bigger biofilter and mechical filter plus increase water volume, means the water parameter are more stable. Also , i give you a longer period to be lazy in Water change regime.

Seaview is a good place to hunt down equipments for a new setup. plus they have a big chiclid tank near the entrance besides the toilet, a source of your inspiration, maybe.

----------

